# I Need Help, I Can't Handle This!!!



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I've posted recently about Sawyer, my beautiful spoo who I had to put down this monday.
This post isn't exactly poodle related, but I still think if anyone knows what's going on, it's you guys!
I got Sawyer about 2 years ago. He was 6 months old and he was just absolutely crazy. So hyper and fun and amazing. Anyway I also had an 11 year old american eskimo. He's now 13. we had to put Sawyer down this monday, on tues and wed he pooped on our bathroom floor in the middle of the night. He's never done that before and I'm assuming it was due to stress. Last night he didn't and I was glad. Tonight I got home from work around 9pm and gave him a hug and stuff... anyway, his stomach will NOT stop gurgling!!! Like you can hear it across the room. If you give him a belly rub and press a bit you can hear gushy noises. 
The weird (and only thing that's giving me hope) is that he doesn't look like he's in pain, and he's still eating and being relatively happy.
I'm still freaking out though, I mean he's almost 14. What if Sawyer was keeping him young. Does he sound depressed?
I don't want him to die too!!! :'( I can't even imagine what a wreck I'd be if I lost both my babies. Sawyer's death was brutal for me already and now I'm scared Sawyer was all that was giving him life!  What do I do?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well if it was bloat, and that's what we poodle people all worry about most, he'd be in acute discomfort, so it's probably not that. Maybe he's just got a bit of indigestion. Do you have any pecid-ac? You could try giving him some if he's not allergic to anything or have liver problems. Otherwise, you could just make a vet appointment tomorrow if he isn't feeling better. but other than that, dogs do get unsettled when things change, so he might just be sensitive to his changing household. Hugs to you! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds to me like an upset stomach - I'd try rice/chicken/pumpkin for a few days. It could well be stress related, not just the loss of Sawyer but your own grief and the general upset in the house. I think this is one of those occasions when a visit to the vet would be worth it to set your mind at ease, though.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I think a vet visit is appropriate too, more for your own comfort than Piko's…it will make you rest easy. You've been through such a trying time and Piko is feeling the loss AND your emotional upset…and the change of Sawyer being gone. Take him when you can to the vet...
I was SO very sorry to hear about Sawyer. I remember all of your posts and always enjoyed reading them all. We will all miss dear Sawyer. This is a very hard time for both you and Piko but it will be ok. Sawyer is feeling happy now and thanking you for being such a good mom to him! Please stick with us here at the board…we want to help you get over this...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry about Sawyer! I think your baby is reacting to change and the upset in your home. Ditto the suggestion of a very bland diet and pumpkin. If things don't sort themselves out then, I would go to the vet.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I know this may not be popular for most on here, but I think the sooner you get another dog the better. It is so hard for a dog home to suddenly be dogless. I make sure that never happens around here. When I got Carley, my Shih tuz's were 16 and doing fine, but I lost them both within that same year. You need something to help you with this sad time and a new dog would do it. It would also give your older dog something new to make life more interesting as well. Keep up posted. So sorry you are having such a hard time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee has had that her whole life - her stomach gets so noisy you can hear it across the room, and it feels like the creature from the movie Alien is trying to escape her stomach, but it only happens when her stomach is empty - as long as she eats every 6 hours she is fine. But with her, when she gets like that, she won't eat, so I have to force feed her baby food, and as soon as I get enough into her she is fine.
I've spoken to several Vets about it and they said that there is nothing to do but what I am doing.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

First and foremost, I'd consider a trip to the vet to ease your mind.

I'm guessing it's stress related - dogs grieve too. And I'm not sure getting another dog so soon would solve it. From my experience, dogs aren't replaceable to either other just like they aren't to us. 

I'd try some Pepto and a bland diet for a few days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sawyersmomma*: It's completely understandable you feel more fragile right now, you're dealing with an enormous heartache. It might put your mind at ease to schedule a wellness checkup at the vet for Piko, especially if he hasn't been there recently. I don't know your approach, but I take senior dogs for bi-annual exams, just to be certain they're doing okay. Sometimes their food or exercise needs to be modified and I like to keep pace with that. I think Piko can certainly sense the change in his world. He is a sentient being and will have to mourn Sawyer's passing in his own way. But if you can keep his routine pretty much the same, and try to keep yourself as serene as you can when you're with him, I believe that can help. It may be fanciful thinking on my part, but I believe dogs mirror our emotions. Everyone in the household is sad now. So just do your best to keep yourself well, try to bring your mind back when it wanders to "what if" worries, and continue to reach out for support when you need it. You got lots of great advice from everyone. I hope seeing how many people are standing by you right now helps a bit. Be gentle on yourself, please. Oh, and maybe make sure no one is sneaking Piko any extra treats or food in an attempt to cheer him up. I hope Piko's stomach, and your worries, are soon soothed. :hug:


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

You are not alone. When we lost Raffie in October I was shocked how badly Gabe grieved her. He stopped eating, barking, didn't want to go for a walk but after I found fresh blood in the living room I freaked! 
He was at the vet so fast even I was shocked. The vet looked him over and couldn't find anything so we did a ton of labs.... Everything was fine. Thank God! 
We still don't know where the blood came from. But I know that he's in great health for an 8 year old Spoo. 
We went on a hunt for a new dog with in days of loosing Raffie. Was it smart.... Probably not. Three weeks later we brought home Willow... My heart still aches for my Raffie girl... But Gabe has gained back all his weight loss (5 lbs) and is back to his normal self. Issue now is that he's a little aggressive with Willow. 
Bottom line.... Go to the vet to make sure that everything is okay and then follow your heart about finding a new pet. 
Sending cyber hugs... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So thank the Lord the problem was with me! I mean that's not at all good, but it's good for Piko now.
Since I had to put Sawyer down I wasn't able to do anything with Piko without getting depressed. I wouldn't take him in the car, I didn't walk him... I pet him lots but other than that I had basically ignored him. I know, that's wrong and I shouldn't of but it happened.
I realized what I was doing after I posted the original one, so the next day as I went to work and Piko just stood around, I asked if he wanted to hop in the car. He got SO excited and jumpy and lively again. I've started doing more things with him, my dad took him for a hike yesterday and he had so much fun! He's stopped pooping on the floor now and just seems to be so much better.  I do hope to get another spoo one day, but I want to do it the proper way this time, and that will require saving a bunch of money and doing research and taking my time. Thanks you guys for your help!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Really pleased to hear Piko, and you, are doing better!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm super late to this thread. I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. What a heart break that was.

I'm glad you figured out that is was probably stress and sadness causing Piko's issues. Stress can cause so many problems. I'm glad you two are doing fun things together again. It will help both of you. And when the time is right, you can think about another dog. (((hugs)))


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So glad that Piko is doing much better and you too. It's always hard to see a pet lose their playmate. Hugs & prayers coming your way.
Sylvia & the girl :hug:


----------

